# Deer call



## The100road (Aug 16, 2017)

First deer grunt call. I think it sounds pretty good but I will be making my own soundboards soon rather than buying kits. Just gotta find the time.

If I remember right, this is black ash burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 16, 2017)

That is sweet! Love the way those eyes jump out at you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 17, 2017)

Oooh, that is nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 17, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2017)

Very awesome! Don't drop it, it will blend right into the woods and you'll never find it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 17, 2017)

Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow that's a stunner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

